# New (to me) L1 Mk2 Wand ...wow!!



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My machine came with two wands one long and one short... I preferred the long one but have never known what it is from.... I would guess it is an L2 type as the new tip is interchangeable

Bought the new Mk2 wand last week and now it is a case of start all over again with learning how to steam the milk.

I still think getting the angle of dangle right is easier with the long wand but this new one, with its wider spaced holes in the tip, is pretty good so it might not take too long to get back to where I was


----------

